# KxK 7 string



## Samer (Apr 20, 2007)

Man i cant wait for my Kxk guitar to be done, is any one else going crazy waiting? Any one have update pics not on the update site?


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 20, 2007)

i'm not getting anything custom, but i can't wait for my schecter 007 elite to arrive.

first seven yay


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 20, 2007)

I wish I had got on the boat for one personally


----------



## Samer (Apr 20, 2007)

Dude i have been having dreams about this guitar, i just cant wait to have it in my arms!


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 20, 2007)

are you planning on shredding with it or cuddling with it?


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## JPMDan (Apr 20, 2007)

well he's talking about dreaming about it and having it in his arms. I would be thinking of the massacre I could create and shredding on it til my fingers bleed. 



Edit: Holy shit I finally got the 2nd yellow bar!


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 20, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> I wish I had got on the boat for one personally



Same here, if he had done it six months later (IE, May/June '07 instead of 11-12/06) i'd have gotten on board for sure. He just had to do the sale RIGHT smack dab in the middle of my UV7BK search.


----------



## Samer (Apr 20, 2007)

Im going to play it of course  

i was having dreams of the guitar thought, thinking about its 27 frets on a ebony fret board. Crazy man. 

The Blaze Custom is going to sound so brutal.

I just cant wait.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 20, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Same here, if he had done it six months later (IE, May/June '07 instead of 11-12/06) i'd have gotten on board for sure. He just had to do the sale RIGHT smack dab in the middle of my UV7BK search.


 
yeah no shit, I had no internet at the time and when I did it was too late


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Apr 20, 2007)

I totally forgot about these things! haha

He never got back to me about the meeting he was supposed to have with Gary Kahler, and I never told him what headstock to go with (3+4 or Reverse inline). School and work keep me too busy to think about this stuff anymore, let alone play the damned things.

My guitar is still glued uncut blocks of wood on the site haha. I won't be able to call him up until Tuesday...meh.

Was anyone else here waiting to see if he liked the 7 string Kahlers and would use them on these 7's? metalfiend?


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 20, 2007)

Samer said:


> The Blaze Custom is going to sound so brutal.



You sure about that? Theyre not bad but, well, have you played one before?


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't know about sound, but Samer's is going to look really good I think. The wings are pretty light on his so the trans blue stain should be nice and even. Not to mention that I wanted to see the 3+4 headstock "in the wood" if you will first before going with it for sure....And the 3+4 it will be cause it looks great me thinks.


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm just waiting...patiently...wishing there were more update pics, but I'd rather have him working on the guitars than bug him to take pics


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 20, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Was anyone else here waiting to see if he liked the 7 string Kahlers and would use them on these 7's? metalfiend?


 
Yeah, I haven't heard back about that either. Guess I ought to punt him an e-mail about it. My guitar's still an uncut blank too


----------



## Shikaru (Apr 20, 2007)

I sent him an email more than a month ago about changing the pickups in mine to green D-activators (uv7bk style), but I've still not heard back


----------



## F1Filter (Apr 20, 2007)

+1 on the uncut blank here. I've spoke to Rob @ Winter NAMM and a few times on the phone. So he's kept me kind of up to date on what's going on. But I've yet to get any progress pics sent to me or anything like that. No complaints here though. After getting my hands on the prototype. The wait will most definitely be worth it.



Shikaru said:


> I sent him an email more than a month ago about changing the pickups in mine to green D-activators (uv7bk style), but I've still not heard back



His e-mail's been messed up about a month now. The last time I called him up (about 3 weeks ago), I mentioned that my e-mails to him were bouncing. He's got another e-mail address posted on the front page now.


----------



## Shikaru (Apr 20, 2007)

Aah, didn't see that. Thanks man!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 20, 2007)

Count me in, too. I think I check the photo update page about 10 times a day.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah trying to be patient, thought it's frustrating as the pics page was being updated regularly and things seemed to be progressing pretty steadily, then everything just sort of stopped. April is month five since orders closed, so I'm really hoping that maybe these will start getting finished next month.

The Kahlers look really cool, but since I know the piezo fixed bridge is already done for mine it's sort of out of the question


----------



## Samer (Apr 20, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> You sure about that? Theyre not bad but, well, have you played one before?



Yea i had one in my warlock, it had a really different sound, kind of a high mid sound. I like its tone a little better than the D Sonic (i find my D sonic to be a little dry)


----------



## Aghorasilat (Apr 20, 2007)

that rocks i played one at namm. rob is amazing.


----------



## TMM (Apr 20, 2007)

I actually have a couple pics everyone may be interested in. One of the custom options Rob's working on for me is creating a carved back, similar to the idea of a Brian Moore or Parker. I have pics of the prototype if you're interested (and if Rob doesn't mind me posting)


----------



## Samer (Apr 20, 2007)

TMM said:


> I actually have a couple pics everyone may be interested in. One of the custom options Rob's working on for me is creating a carved back, similar to the idea of a Brian Moore or Parker. I have pics of the prototype if you're interested (and if Rob doesn't mind me posting)



Go ahead and post them please, i would love to see them!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 20, 2007)

Samer said:


> Go ahead and post theme please, i would love to see them!



+1 post those pics


----------



## noodles (Apr 20, 2007)

Man, you guys think you're waiting? I'm somewhere behind you with my next V. Why the hell did I convince all of you to buy one again?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 20, 2007)

noodles said:


> Man, you guys think you're waiting? I'm somewhere behind you with my next V. Why the hell did I convince all of you to buy one again?





Ok everybody, take a deep breath. If you'd ordered a CS Jackson, you'd still have ANOTHER YEAR to wait. Better that Rob takes his time and does every one of them perfectly.


----------



## Samer (Apr 20, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Ok everybody, take a deep breath. If you'd ordered a CS Jackson, you'd still have ANOTHER YEAR to wait. Better that Rob takes his time and does every one of them perfectly.



Good point, honestly i dont care how long it takes, im just dying to play it


----------



## TMM (Apr 23, 2007)

Okay, I have Rob's permission...

Here are the pics of the back carve option that I'm getting on my KXK 7.

Let me (and Rob) know what you think!


----------



## ohio_eric (Apr 23, 2007)

That looks pretty damn cool!


----------



## RgAscendant (Apr 23, 2007)

I wish I'd had the money to order one!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 23, 2007)

TMM said:


> Okay, I have Rob's permission...
> 
> Here are the pics of the back carve option that I'm getting on my KXK 7.
> 
> Let me (and Rob) know what you think!



Wow, sign me up  What's the upcharge for that?


----------



## noodles (Apr 23, 2007)

That looks fucking awesome.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 24, 2007)

Mmm, that carved back is nice.

After an e-mail from Rob last night it's official, mine will have a Kahler 7 bridge with a Floyd locking nut


----------



## jtm45 (Apr 24, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Mmm, that carved back is nice.
> 
> After an e-mail from Rob last night it's official, mine will have a Kahler 7 bridge with a Floyd locking nut



Cool James 
It'll be good to hear an in-house review of the Kahler 7.

Which one are you going for man ?
The Hybrid or the Pro,flat-mount or stud/arch-mounted ?

What colour is the hardware (and the guitar for that matter)gonna' be ?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Apr 24, 2007)

The guitar will be as close a match to Desert Gold as possible with black hardware. The bridge is a flatmount Kahler Pro.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 24, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> The guitar will be as close a match to Desert Gold as possible with black hardware. The bridge is a flatmount Kahler Pro.



Wow, I can't wait to see that. Quite a range of guitars we're getting, eh?


----------



## technomancer (Apr 24, 2007)

Man these are going to be killer 

I can't wait to get mine (or even to see current pics, as TMMs looks like it's in paint already).

Time to email Rob and see about that carved back...


----------



## noodles (Apr 24, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> After an e-mail from Rob last night it's official, mine will have a Kahler 7 bridge with a Floyd locking nut



I was pretty confident it would happen. Rob has met with Gary before at NAMM, and once they became available, that I could have one if I desired. I'm glad to see this worked out for you.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Apr 24, 2007)

I just recieved a PM from Rob about the 7 string Kahler as well. As we suspected, the trem unit is fine for the zero radius I ordered, however, the nut is not. So If I go with the Kahler, I can't have a locking nut....I don't know what to do about that, but I need to decide ASAP. 

The only guitar I can think of that I really love that has a trem without a locking nut is the Parker Fly Mojo, but it loc...hey...I could get a hybrid right? Those lock too. Meh...I don't know?

Any opinions people?


----------



## Cancer (Apr 24, 2007)

Does Kahler still have the behind the nut locks? Seems like that would solve your issue.

Like this...









Nevermind, I'm a dumbass...its six string.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 24, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I just recieved a PM from Rob about the 7 string Kahler as well. As we suspected, the trem unit is fine for the zero radius I ordered, however, the nut is not. So If I go with the Kahler, I can't have a locking nut....I don't know what to do about that, but I need to decide ASAP.
> 
> The only guitar I can think of that I really love that has a trem without a locking nut is the Parker Fly Mojo, but it loc...hey...I could get a hybrid right? Those lock too. Meh...I don't know?
> 
> Any opinions people?



Well, trem + graphite nut + locking tuners seems to work for Petrucci and Broderick...


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Apr 24, 2007)

True, and we already have the locking tuners secured.

Hybrid, or Pro?


----------



## Cancer (Apr 24, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Well, trem + graphite nut + locking tuners seems to work for Petrucci and Broderick...



good idea


----------



## technomancer (Apr 24, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> True, and we already have the locking tuners secured.
> 
> Hybrid, or Pro?



Trying to remember, is the Hybrid the import? I talked with Waylon at Halo about these a bit, and the US made one is definitely better quality on the six and seven string Kahlers as it uses denser (and thus heavier) metal components.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Apr 24, 2007)

The Hybrid is the import, but it has an allan that locks the trem function into a fixed bridge. 

The Pro does not have this function, but you are right...they are hand milled machines.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 24, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> The Hybrid is the import, but it has an allan that locks the trem function into a fixed bridge.
> 
> The Pro does not have this function, but you are right...they are hand milled machines.



Hmmm check with Kahler, if I recall the Pro has the slot for the locking screw, you just need to buy the screw separately. (it's been a few weeks, was talking to Waylon about Kahlers when I ordered my Octavia... irony is apparently because of low sales numbers both versions of the eight are identical except for the name and the price, as they don't have enough volume to do an import factory run yet... like Waylon looked at them, weighed them, etc and there was zero difference on the eight versions, while there is a weight difference on the six and seven  )


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Apr 25, 2007)

Very interesting sir.

Waylon's prices were;
$160.00 for Hybrid
$400.00 for Pro

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=22751&highlight=Kahler


I'm not sure I can justify a Pro...that's like...another guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Very interesting sir.
> 
> Waylon's prices were;
> $160.00 for Hybrid
> ...



Hehe yeah that was pretty much my take for the Octavia... followed by a HUGE sigh of relief after he told me that on the eight he couldn't figure out any difference between the two. I'm sure they both work fine, I don't see Kahler putting out a product that is sub-standard. You can also give Waylon a call and ask him about them, it's the custom shop number on the Halo website. Every time I called voicemail picked up but he always called me back within an hour (and typically within ten minutes if it was in the afternoon in Cali). That's assuming Rob hasn't played with them enough to answer any questions you have, of course.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Apr 25, 2007)

You know, I read Neal Moser say that he can't hear a tonal difference between the Hybrid and Pro's for 6 stringers either....


----------



## Rob_KxK (Apr 25, 2007)

God Hand,
If you have a question about your KxK guitar, ask KxK about it.

The Hybrids are not available on KxK guitars.

Kahlers are available as floating bridges only. The Pro does lock however
they are recessed and the screw can not be accessed without lifting
the bridge to insert, and lock the screw in place.

Samer, I am working hard to get these guitars finished. I will try to get
the page updated with fresh pics soon.

Rob


----------



## 7slinger (Apr 25, 2007)

Rob_KxK said:


> God Hand,
> If you have a question about your KxK guitar, ask KxK about it.
> 
> The Hybrids are not available on KxK guitars.
> ...



awesome, new pics coming


----------



## Naren (Apr 25, 2007)

The pics of that red guitar in this thread look pretty sweet. 



zimbloth said:


> You sure about that? Theyre not bad but, well, have you played one before?



Well, I know you don't like the Blaze Custom much for some reason, but both me and Samer think they sound pretty friggin' brutal. If it doesn't sound like that on your guitar, maybe it has something to do with the EQ, amp, or whatever.

I play an RG1527 with a Blaze Custom and the other guitarist in my band uses an S7320 with a x2n7 and, while I think both of our guitars sound pretty brutal, I think mine sounds a little more brutal than his. My sound isn't extremely middy, but it does have that high mid bite mixed into the sound. Again, perhaps it's how I EQ the guitar and my overall settings plus the way I play (the whole tone is in the fingers thing), but I absolutely love my Blaze Custom.  (I love the x2n7 as well. I actually recommended it to the other guitarist in my band, considering the kind of brutal death metal tone he loves. I'm thinking of maybe putting an x2n7 in my next 7-string).

Of course, it could be more a matter of taste.  Dunno.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 25, 2007)

Naren said:


> Well, I know you don't like the Blaze Custom much for some reason, but both me and Samer think they sound pretty friggin' brutal. If it doesn't sound like that on your guitar, maybe it has something to do with the EQ, amp, or whatever.
> 
> I play an RG1527 with a Blaze Custom and the other guitarist in my band uses an S7320 with a x2n7 and, while I think both of our guitars sound pretty brutal, I think mine sounds a little more brutal than his. My sound isn't extremely middy, but it does have that high mid bite mixed into the sound. Again, perhaps it's how I EQ the guitar and my overall settings plus the way I play (the whole tone is in the fingers thing), but I absolutely love my Blaze Custom.  (I love the x2n7 as well. I actually recommended it to the other guitarist in my band, considering the kind of brutal death metal tone he loves. I'm thinking of maybe putting an x2n7 in my next 7-string).
> 
> Of course, it could be more a matter of taste.  Dunno.



Kind of confused dude. 'For some reason'? The reason is they came stock in several guitars I used to own, and I didn't like them. What's the big deal?  I had no idea if Samer had ever tried that pickup, thats why I asked "have you ever tried those before?"

I had them in a couple different USA BC Rich Custom 7-strings, a Beast, Mockingbird and Wave. Poplar, poplar and maple respectively, all neck-thru with ebony boards (except for the Beast). The sound was fairly harsh and messy, yet didn't have enough attack due to the pronounced high end roll-off. It just seemed like all mids and was very unpleasant. Perhaps in basswood or mahogany it's different. Granted that was back in 2002/2003 and I have a vastly different rig now, but through the Mesa and Peavey amps I was using at the time w/ a Mesa 4x12, it did not yield good results.

Did you leave me negative rep over me this (someone did )? Probably not, but just in case, I was simply asking if the dude had heard the Blaze Custom before. It's not "being negative". It could very well be a good pickup, but in the 2 years I spent with it it didn't really sound very good. It wasn't a matter of taste reallly, it just didn't mesh well with the guitars and amps I was using at the time - too harsh and buzzy. Perhaps with a different guitar, or amp (especially more forgiving digital amps like the ones you use), it would yield better results.


----------



## Naren (Apr 25, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Kind of confused dude. 'For some reason'? The reason is they came stock in several guitars I used to own, and I didn't like them. What's the big deal?  I had no idea if Samer had ever tried that pickup, thats why I asked "have you ever tried those before?"



I said "for some reason" because I didn't know what that reason was and I couldn't imagine what it could be. I didn't mean it to sound condescending. A lot of these kinds of things really are personal taste.



zimbloth said:


> Did you leave me negative rep over me this (someone did )? Probably not, but just in case, I was simply asking if the dude had heard the Blaze Custom before. It's not "being negative". It could very well be a good pickup, but in the 2 years I spent with it it didn't really sound very good. It wasn't a matter of taste reallly, it just didn't mesh well with the guitars and amps I was using at the time - too harsh and buzzy. Perhaps with a different guitar, or amp (especially more forgiving digital amps like the ones you use), it would yield better results.



No, I didn't. I would never leave negative rep over something like that (you didn't say anything deserving negative rep ). I only leave negative rep when someone is being a complete jackass (which you weren't being) or when someone is being downright cruel or ridiculous about something (also not the case).

I don't actually use digital amps live or at practice (only sometimes at home), but I do use a GNX3000 digital effects processor for everything (recording, live, practice, etc.) which allows me to very very painstakingly control my overall sound and tone to get it to sound exactly the way I want. That might be part of the reason I think my tone is perfect (it is not overly saturated with mids as some players who criticize the BC would say), along with personal taste, difference in gear, playing techniques, etc..



zimbloth said:


> I had them in a couple different USA BC Rich Custom 7-strings, a Beast, Mockingbird and Wave. Poplar, poplar and maple respectively, all neck-thru with ebony boards (except for the Beast). The sound was fairly harsh and messy, yet didn't have enough attack due to the pronounced high end roll-off. It just seemed like all mids and was very unpleasant. Perhaps in basswood or mahogany it's different. Granted that was back in 2002/2003 and I have a vastly different rig now, but through the Mesa and Peavey amps I was using at the time w/ a Mesa 4x12, it did not yield good results.



Yeah, I wouldn't like it either if it sounded like that. Mine has a very different sound than the one you're describing. I have heard that the Blaze Custom (as well as the regular Blaze) does very well in basswood due to the wood's tonal qualities. The BC does have more mids than the regular Blaze, but I don't think of it being a drastic difference. Noticeable, but not drastically so. I also really like the way the BC sounds clean or when playing leads, as well as rhythm. I guess there are just so many many different elements to creating a sound that I can't determine the main reason why it sounded like that for you.


----------



## noodles (Apr 25, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I just recieved a PM from Rob about the 7 string Kahler as well. As we suspected, the trem unit is fine for the zero radius I ordered, however, the nut is not. So If I go with the Kahler, I can't have a locking nut....I don't know what to do about that, but I need to decide ASAP.



I would have sworn that Kahler was also making string locks for their 7-string trems. As others have said, they go behind the nut, and therefore are not dependent upon radius.

At this point, you really need to ask yourself what you are going to use the trem for. If it is for vibrato and light dives, then a good graphite nut and locking tuners (Rob specs his guitars with these) will work fine, especially since the headstock is going to have a straight string pull. If you're looking to do more than that, then you're going to need a lock.

The lock is there to keep the strings from popping out of the nut slots, so think of it in terms of that. Generally, this is very hard to do on a Kahler, because they just don't have the range of a Floyd. You have to set the cam almost all the way back to be able to dive far enough to have issues.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Apr 25, 2007)

Rob_KxK said:


> Samer, I am working hard to get these guitars finished. I will try to get the page updated with fresh pics soon.



Rob, it's sort of like having 12 kids complaining that Christmas isn't getting here fast enough, eh?  I know, because I'm one of the whiny kids...

As to Blaze Customs, I put one in an Ibanez 7620 and it was fantastic--really brought the guitar alive. Might be a bit much on the high end for a neckthru guitar, though. Great thing is that you can always switch it out if you need to.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Rob, it's sort of like having 12 kids complaining that Christmas isn't getting here fast enough, eh?  I know, because I'm one of the whiny kids...



Yup, this sums it up 

Rob just keep in mind when we get the guitars we'll also be posting pages of raves about how great you are, how good the quality is, and how the wait really wasn't bad


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 25, 2007)

TMM said:


> Okay, I have Rob's permission...
> 
> Here are the pics of the back carve option that I'm getting on my KXK 7.
> 
> Let me (and Rob) know what you think!


 
I think it's dope


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 25, 2007)

noodles said:


> I would have sworn that Kahler was also making string locks for their 7-string trems. As others have said, they go behind the nut, and therefore are not dependent upon radius.



The ones for the 7 & 8 string are actual locking nuts. Waylon posted pics of them in the Halo 8 thread.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm officially signed up for a Kahler as well.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice, that should be really cool. Like I said if I didn't already have the piezos going on the TOM I'd be getting a Kahler as well 

BTW Rob I was re-reading my earlier posts, and just wanted to say don't let them bother you, I don't think anyone here (me included) is upset with the progress on these. They're going to be killer when they're done, and that's the important part and these are coming along nicely  

(I just realized I sounded a bit bitchy in a few of those posts )


----------



## noodles (Apr 25, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Nice, that should be really cool. Like I said if I didn't already have the piezos going on the TOM I'd be getting a Kahler as well



You made me slap my head when you ordered that: I wish I ordered my first one that way.


----------



## TMM (Apr 29, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Wow, sign me up  What's the upcharge for that?



Hey, this guitar is (I think) the first voyage for Rob on a couple different options. I didn't ask about price. I know he'll do a good job.



technomancer said:


> Man these are going to be killer
> 
> I can't wait to get mine (or even to see current pics, as TMMs looks like it's in paint already).
> 
> Time to email Rob and see about that carved back...



Indeed, the painting is underway. I have a test pic already, but I'll wait until I get some pics of the real thing to post.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (May 9, 2007)

Updated page bitches!

12_7s


----------



## Cancer (May 9, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Updated page bitches!
> 
> 12_7s



Holy Hue of Evil, Batman. That red is amazing. So I'm officially depressed now, as the addition of the Kahler would have not only resolved my tremolo issue, but made for a pretty unique severe string (not a spelling error).

[emo] I gonna go cry in my Live Journal now....[/emo]


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2007)

Wow...red fucking marblizer for the fucking win, dude! I've *always* loved that finish. 






Oh my... 

This is the first good look of the new pickup routes he and I were discussing. His aim was to make it easier to switch between brands, since the old routes were tailored to the specific pickup at build time. Now, it's swap away at will.


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> Wow...red fucking marblizer for the fucking win, dude! I've *always* loved that finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, that looks awesome, Noodles.


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Man, that looks awesome, Noodles.



It sure fucking does. Too bad it's not mine.


----------



## technomancer (May 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> It sure fucking does. Too bad it's not mine.



Yup, that one is mine... and all I can say is WOW 

I can't wait to get that sucker in my hands


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 9, 2007)

that red one does look pretty nice!


----------



## jacksonplayer (May 9, 2007)

That red marblizer with the inlay is unbelievably awesome. I betcha that one ends up being featured prominently on the KXK site.

Here's mine. Looks like the diamond inlays are in (a little hard to see in the pic), as well as the holes for the tuners, and it's ready for the bright yellow paint. This guitar WILL NOT BE IGNORED.


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2007)

...and I'm looking forward to playing it when it gets in, Chris.


----------



## Variant (May 9, 2007)

Goodgoddamn!!! That red is fucking owns! Sick inlay as well. Ryan approves!


----------



## NDG (May 9, 2007)

noodles said:


>



That fretboard is incredible.


----------



## Pauly (May 9, 2007)

Lucky fuckers.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 9, 2007)

Matt approves.  Steve (techno) your guitar is going to be fantastic man!


----------



## TMM (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty happy with how mine is coming out.


----------



## kmanick (May 9, 2007)

I can't wait for reviews when these are done.
Now I'm kind of tempted to put an order in  
these look great.


----------



## zimbloth (May 9, 2007)

Very cool stuff as usual from Rob there.


----------



## technomancer (May 9, 2007)

Yeah these are all turning out to be amazing


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jun 14, 2007)

Taking shape suckaz!

12_7s


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm putting the down payment on mine tommorow


----------



## technomancer (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome, looks like mine is about ready for paint


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 14, 2007)

that last one looks awesome


----------



## technomancer (Jun 14, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> that last one looks awesome



That's mine


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 14, 2007)

does Rob make a progress page for every guitar he builds?


----------



## noodles (Jun 14, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Awesome, looks like mine is about ready for paint



And then you can give it to me!


----------



## technomancer (Jun 14, 2007)

noodles said:


> And then you can give it to me!



I'll trade for the V you've got in the works


----------



## noodles (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 14, 2007)

That Red Marbalize finish is just amazing.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 14, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> That Red Marbalize finish is just amazing.



 

Which is why I'm getting it too.

He needs to do a Blue Marbalize finish as well! If I bought another one of his guitars it would definetly be in that!


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2007)

That looks awesome.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aaaaarrrrrggghhhhh! The fucking page won't load for me! I can't see if mine's had any updates, or if it's still just an uncut blank. It's the second from last, right about Stevens.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 14, 2007)

Won't load for me too 

There's no way for me to praise you guitars guys.


----------



## noodles (Jun 14, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Aaaaarrrrrggghhhhh! The fucking page won't load for me! I can't see if mine's had any updates, or if it's still just an uncut blank. It's the second from last, right about Stevens.



Sorry, James, yours is still a boat oar.


----------



## noodles (Jun 14, 2007)

playstopause said:


> Won't load for me too



What's your real name?


----------



## playstopause (Jun 14, 2007)

What for?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 14, 2007)

He has them listed by name


----------



## playstopause (Jun 14, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> He has them listed by name



Aaaaaaaaaah. That makes sense, doesn't it?

I don't have any KXK guitar on its way.
Just wanted to take a peek at others and see for myself that wonderful red finish everyone is talking about...

Thanks anyway Noodles


----------



## noodles (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 14, 2007)

There's the beauty!


----------



## B Lopez (Jun 14, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> That Red Marbalize finish is just amazing.



 Its gorgeous


----------



## Shaman (Jun 14, 2007)

B Lopez said:


> Its gorgeous


----------



## Pauly (Jun 14, 2007)

*Faps*


----------



## Shawn (Jun 14, 2007)

noodles said:


> Wow...red fucking marblizer for the fucking win, dude! I've *always* loved that finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, those look very nice.


----------



## Samer (Jun 14, 2007)

My guitar looks like its ready for paint also, 

i wonder who is going to be the first to sell there guitar after they get it? LOL


----------



## playstopause (Jun 14, 2007)

noodles said:


>



 


Thanks Noodles.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 14, 2007)

Samer said:


> My guitar looks like its ready for paint also,
> 
> i wonder who is going to be the first to sell there guitar after they get it? LOL



Not I... though I may sell off some other guitars when I get the KxK


----------



## TMM (Jun 14, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Not I... though I may sell off some other guitars when I get the KxK



Yeah, I hate to think what's going to happen to my Bich-7 once my KxK comes in (the red one above). I can't bear to think of all the dust it's going to collect.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> Sorry, James, yours is still a boat oar.



I know, the page finally loaded after three attempts and after I'd left it with that as the only window open for 10 mins. Logged on this morning to an e-mail from Rob saying he's just finalising the Kahler positioning before cutting mine out, hopefully next week


----------



## noodles (Jun 15, 2007)

I think Rob may be having problems with his hosting company, since I have been noticing lots of slowdowns lately.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 15, 2007)

The site has been okay for me lately


----------



## technomancer (Jun 15, 2007)

Looks like another update since last night... some headstock closeup pics of the 3/4 and 4/3 headstocks and a shot of the Piezo TOM bridge on mine


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 15, 2007)

hmmmm...no new pics of mine...

must...be...patient...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd like to see a close up of the volute, it seems really sharp in any pics I've seen.


----------



## noodles (Jun 15, 2007)

7slinger said:


> hmmmm...no new pics of mine...
> 
> must...be...patient...



Hey, I haven't gotten any updates since March. 

Then again, it's all my fault...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> Hey, I haven't gotten any updates since March.
> 
> Then again, it's all my fault...




linky! linky!


----------



## noodles (Jun 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd like to see a close up of the volute, it seems really sharp in any pics I've seen.



It's not sharp at all, and your hand will never even touch it.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'd like to see a close up of the volute, it seems really sharp in any pics I've seen.



Not at all, and, as Dave said, you never touch it.


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> Hey, I haven't gotten any updates since March.
> 
> Then again, it's all my fault...



it's probably been since March since those pics of mine were posted...

I've been trying hard not to bug him for updates, though we are past the 16 week build time he was talking bout when I ordered  

oh well, I'd rather have it take twice as long and be done right than...


----------



## noodles (Jun 15, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> linky! linky!



No link, since he has been e-mailing me pics.

Here is the body shape the guitar will be based on:











These are the mock-ups Rob sent me to finalize the specs:










Body: Mahogany, clear coat only
Top: 3/4" quilt maple, trans blue
Neck: maple through neck, tung oil finish
Headstock: black bound 4+3, trans blue, abalone logo, black Spertzels
Fretboard: black bound maple, abalone Celtic cross inlays
Electronics: Duncan Custom/Jazz, volume, tone, LP-style switch
Bridge: Original Floyd Rose 7, black

Here is the top:










Here are the inlays:






Here is the fretboard in progress:










I was actually offered the quilt maple fretboard that Technomancer has on his, but I didn't want to cover up such a beautiful piece of wood with all those inlays. I thought long and hard about no inlays, but in the end I wanted the inlays more. Maybe the next guitar.


----------



## noodles (Jun 15, 2007)

7slinger said:


> it's probably been since March since those pics of mine were posted...
> 
> I've been trying hard not to bug him for updates, though we are past the 16 week build time he was talking bout when I ordered
> 
> oh well, I'd rather have it take twice as long and be done right than...



Rule number one of custom guitars: the build time always takes much, much longer than expected.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 15, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> Not at all, and, as Dave said, you never touch it.



I have no doubt that it's not too sharp, I imagine it's just the angle every pic I see the back of the neck, but on all my guitars I ALWAYS grab the neck when playing open power chords, and wrap my thumb right over the guitar  Unless of course his volute is really far behind the nut. That's why I love the feel of volutes, they just fill your hand up when playing open shit.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 15, 2007)

Dave, that is gonna be bad ass.


----------



## noodles (Jun 15, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I have no doubt that it's not too sharp, I imagine it's just the angle every pic I see the back of the neck, but on all my guitars I ALWAYS grab the neck when playing open power chords, and wrap my thumb right over the guitar  Unless of course his volute is really far behind the nut. That's why I love the feel of volutes, they just fill your hand up when playing open shit.



You are the first person I've come across that actually likes the feel of a volute under his hand.

If you look closely, the top of the volute is actually concave. You could rest your thumb in the "pocket" at the top if it was farther forward.


----------



## noodles (Jun 15, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Dave, that is gonna be bad ass.



It was my aim to have the second one absolutely destroy the first one.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> It was my aim to have the second one absolutely destroy the first one.



It looks primed to destroy!


----------



## Cancer (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey, what ever happened to the prototype SII-7?


----------



## noodles (Jun 15, 2007)

Rob has it. It was at winter NAMM this year.

I kept hoping he would forget I had it, but no such luck.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> You are the first person I've come across that actually likes the feel of a volute under his hand.



I'm weird like that


----------



## playstopause (Jun 15, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> Dave, that is gonna be bad ass.



 

That thin S-like / V-type body with rounded edges =


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2007)

That's gonna look sick, Noodles. I personally wouldn't mind the reverse "Ibanez" headstock on it.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jun 15, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I totally forgot about these things! haha
> 
> He never got back to me about the meeting he was supposed to have with Gary Kahler, and I never told him what headstock to go with (3+4 or Reverse inline). School and work keep me too busy to think about this stuff anymore, let alone play the damned things.
> 
> ...



no reason he wouldnt- so little routing is required, and it gives him a trem option


----------



## playstopause (Jun 15, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I personally wouldn't mind the reverse "Ibanez" headstock on it.



As you probably already know, i feel just the same 
I think it would look better.


----------



## Drew (Jun 15, 2007)

noodles said:


> Rule number one of custom guitars: the build time always takes much, much longer than expected.



Haha, same with solo CD's. :/


----------



## noodles (Jun 15, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> That's gonna look sick, Noodles. I personally wouldn't mind the reverse "Ibanez" headstock on it.



Yeah, but I already have one with a reverse inline. I wanted something different on this one, plus the smaller body will balance better with the shorter headstock.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 15, 2007)

Sounds like good reasons


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 16, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> no reason he wouldnt- so little routing is required, and it gives him a trem option



He's doing it. My guitar is having a Kahler, that's why it's still an uncut blank. Rob wants to have the Kahler routing design sorted before cutting out the body. That should be sometime next week.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 16, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> He's doing it. My guitar is having a Kahler, that's why it's still an uncut blank. Rob wants to have the Kahler routing design sorted before cutting out the body. That should be sometime next week.




Really looking forward to seeing that. You realize that you will have one of the first seven string guitars with a Kahler bridge....


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 17, 2007)

Cancer said:


> Really looking forward to seeing that. You realize that you will have one of the first seven string guitars with a Kahler bridge....


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 19, 2007)

Now that Rob's in his new facility, it looks like he's making very good progress--most of the guitars are now fully carved and appear ready for paint. Woohoo!!

I chose not to get the Parker-style concave body cut, since the body's already pretty thin and I want to keep as much wood there as possible.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2007)

My guitar's no longer a boat oar!  Fuck me, the Kahler 7's an ugly big lump though! 

12_7s

Mine's last but one.


----------



## ledzep4eva (Jul 9, 2007)

Can I ask how much this is costing in £ please, James?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2007)

It's only a rough guess, but given the exchange rate and import duties I should have it in my hands for around £1000ish. Obviously that could change a lot if the exchange rate flauctuates. It'll cost you more though, I got mine with the introductory offer and saved about $1000.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 9, 2007)

I haven't heard anything about mine yet


----------



## Cancer (Jul 9, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> My guitar's no longer a boat oar!  Fuck me, the Kahler 7's an ugly big lump though!
> 
> 12_7s
> 
> Mine's last but one.



Yeah, I'm really questioning their decision to enclose the 7 and 8 in the same housing, makes me wonder if they'll do the same for the 9 and 10 string trems.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2007)

I don't know, I'm sure the picture of the 9 string bridge I saw had a proper 9 string sized enclosure. I do think it's a bit of a cop out using the same housing for the 7 & 8 too, but I can't do much about it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 9, 2007)

How long should I wait till I email Rob to bug him about the status?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 9, 2007)

Give him a bit of time yet, he's caught up with the 12 S-II 7's for the guys here and he's just moved to a bigger shop.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm looking forward to playing one of his S-II's finally!  Go Rob go!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 9, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> I'm looking forward to playing one of his S-II's finally!  Go Rob go!



 Well, looking at the current rate of progress on these I would guess you've got until September unless these are further along than the progress pics seem to show.


----------



## noodles (Jul 9, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> I haven't heard anything about mine yet



Rule number one of custom guitars: patience. I waited nine months for my first one to be completed. He's just one guy, and he does everything by hand.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 10, 2007)

noodles said:


> Rule number one of custom guitars: patience. I waited nine months for my first one to be completed. He's just one guy, and he does everything by hand.



+100.  Hey guys, if you reach or pass the 22 month mark, let me know.  It's all about patience. I was patient for my Thorn and it was worth it in spades at the end. All my expectations for the guitar were met or exceeded by leaps and bounds.  I know it's not easy waiting, but when it comes to custom guitars it's usually worth the wait.

Rob does really nice work, don't want to bug the crap out of him and distract him from continuing to do so.  Just relax and know that in a couple months you'll have a shiny new CUSTOM 7 on it's way to you!  I'm not too big on the huge "V" shaped guitars or uber thin necks which is why I don't click as much with Noodle's custom KXK, but the workmanship on the guitar is definitely up there.  From what Dave has told me, Rob's work is even better NOW than it was before so I think all of you with guitars on order from him will end up very happy.  

P.S. Yeah Steve I know, I'm not in a rush to play one but it's cool knowing that a couple guys down here will have one as I didn't get to stop and play it at NAMM last January.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm going to put my UV up for sale later this week so I can put a down payment on one


----------



## Samer (Jul 10, 2007)

Yea the guitar looks so amazing (mine that is, and everyone elses too!) im so glad i went with the 3+4 head stock.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 10, 2007)

looks like mine now has the first coat of paint on it!


----------



## noodles (Jul 10, 2007)

LordOVchaoS said:


> I'm going to put my UV up for sale later this week so I can put a down payment on one


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> looks like mine now has the first coat of paint on it!



Dude, that's going to look *sick* with the red burst.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 10, 2007)

technomancer said:


> looks like mine now has the first coat of paint on it!



Whoah, looks good.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 10, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Dude, that's going to look *sick* with the red burst.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 19, 2007)

Bump for awesome.

12_7s


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 19, 2007)

I check that page about five times a day. 

Pretty amazing little collection we've got going.


----------



## noodles (Jul 19, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> I check that page about five times a day.



Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 19, 2007)

noodles said:


> Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck...


----------



## Pauly (Jul 19, 2007)

This would make for a perfect quote pyramid if multi-quoting was enabled automatically, lol.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 19, 2007)

noodles said:


> Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck... Any updates? Fuck...



Precisely!


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 19, 2007)

Pauly said:


> Bump for awesome.
> 
> 12_7s



damn it...same as it was the 2 times I checked it before work


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 20, 2007)

If anyone's bored waiting around for new pics. There's a mission-statement that's been posted. It's got some poignant comments about what's being passed these days as "hand made" or done "in house".


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 21, 2007)

1 down. 11 to go.  

12_7s


----------



## Pablo (Jul 21, 2007)

Sweet!!! I fear the dusin "envy threads" around the corner... I really should have sprung for one of these!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jul 21, 2007)

That 4+3 headstock gives me enormous amounts of wood.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 21, 2007)

Where's the pickup selector on the one that's completed?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Where's the pickup selector on the one that's completed?



That's a damn good question.... TMM that's yours, so what's the answer?

Oh and DAMN that looks killer... can't wait to see a pic of mine like that


----------



## Pablo (Jul 21, 2007)

Hmm... a blend pot? Push pull on the volume? We're dying to know!


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, looking great


----------



## Pauly (Jul 21, 2007)

Jeff said:


> That 4+3 headstock gives me enormous amounts of wood.



I hate it, lol - inline all the way. First one's looking ace - MOAR PICS!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 21, 2007)

Jeff said:


> That 4+3 headstock gives me enormous amounts of wood.





I know the feeling...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 21, 2007)

Jeff said:


> That 4+3 headstock gives me enormous amounts of wood.



That's what mine's having


----------



## noodles (Jul 21, 2007)

F1Filter said:


> 1 down. 11 to go.
> 
> 12_7s


----------



## Drew (Jul 21, 2007)

What the hell is the top on that? 

Um, aside from stupidly glossy, of course.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 21, 2007)

Drew said:


> What the hell is the top on that?
> 
> Um, aside from stupidly glossy, of course.



Awesome paint work. A red/black marble paint finish to be precise... and badass


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 26, 2007)

...and then there were two.

12_7s


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 26, 2007)

Schweet!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 26, 2007)

So which one of us does that belong to?


----------



## Pauly (Jul 26, 2007)

I <3 watching guitars get built, especially when they're uber.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 26, 2007)

noodles said:


>



That is freakin amazing looking!  Makes me want mine NOW it's the same finish...


Also, Robs mission statement rules.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 26, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> So which one of us does that belong to?



The one that's finished is TMMs. The other one that has paint is mine, but that's just the preliminary undercoat, as the final finish is going to be a pearl red burst


----------



## Shawn (Jul 26, 2007)

noodles said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 26, 2007)

This is so badass!!!! Two completed now [action=Mike]wonders where he is in line [/action]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 26, 2007)

technomancer said:


> The one that's finished is TMMs. The other one that has paint is mine, but that's just the preliminary undercoat, as the final finish is going to be a pearl red burst



That much I know. I want to know who this "David" is who's olied & EMG'd KXK is now finished


----------



## technomancer (Jul 26, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> That much I know. I want to know who this "David" is who's olied & EMG'd KXK is now finished



Hehe browser loaded a cached version of the page so I just actually saw the second completed guitar  That thing looks sharp 

Makes me wonder how soon I'll see a pic like that of mine


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 26, 2007)

Seeing the pic of that oiled one makes me almost wish I'd done that with mine, given how nice the figuring of the mahogany wings is on mine. Of course, I've been wanting a frighteningly yellow guitar for a long time, so...

If I can save up the bucks, though, I might end up springing for a second KXK down the road, with oiled mahogany body and neck, and lower output passive PUs. Basically a fusion playmate for the yellow guitar. Just an idea. I've got to get the money, first.


----------



## noodles (Jul 26, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> This is so badass!!!! Two completed now [action=Mike]wonders where he is in line [/action]








_You're the last in line!_


----------



## noodles (Jul 26, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> That much I know. I want to know who this "David" is who's olied & EMG'd KXK is now finished



Not me, since I would never order a guitar with EMG's. It looks pretty damn sweet, though.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 26, 2007)

noodles said:


> _You're the last in line!_






Holy shit that was genious.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jul 26, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> If I can save up the bucks, though, I might end up springing for a second KXK down the road, with oiled mahogany body and neck, and lower output passive PUs. Basically a fusion playmate for the yellow guitar. Just an idea. I've got to get the money, first.



This is what I did with my specs:
I already have an MH-307, and the Oni 8 so I'm covered in the high gain guitar department. When I went over the electronics with Rob (Duncan 59' neck wound in the bridge, and 250K vol. and tone) he was like.....pause...."...and, uh....that gives you the sound you like then?...." haha. I don't think he recieves requests for mellow/low output electronics very often.

I plan on getting an Xotic RC Booster before the guitar shows up though so I wont be so "underwhelmed," if you will. We shall see.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 26, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> When I went over the electronics with Rob (Duncan 59' neck wound in the bridge, and 250K vol. and tone) he was like.....pause...."...and, uh....that gives you the sound you like then?...." haha. I don't think he recieves requests for mellow/low output electronics very often.



You're going to ruin his reputation. 

I doubt I would go with those electronics, since my next one would have a mahogany neck. I'd probably go with a Duncan Custom/Jazz combo. Not exactly low-powered, but enough less output to bring out more subtlety and clean up nicely. I'd consider a pair of '59s instead, but I like the Custom in mahogany.


----------



## noodles (Jul 26, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> I doubt I would go with those electronics, since my next one would have a mahogany neck. I'd probably go with a Duncan Custom/Jazz combo. Not exactly low-powered, but enough less output to bring out more subtlety and clean up nicely. I'd consider a pair of '59s instead, but I like the Custom in mahogany.



You're talking about your second guitar before you have your first guitar. Two hours with that thing bit you fucking hard.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 27, 2007)

noodles said:


> You're talking about your second guitar before you have your first guitar. Two hours with that thing bit you fucking hard.



 Yeah, pretty much. And that one wasn't even made to my specs.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm fully expecting that when I actually get my KXK I'll be selling one/both of my Universes to fund another.


----------



## noodles (Jul 27, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Yeah, pretty much. And that one wasn't even made to my specs.



Imagine how I felt when I discovered that it smoked my V7, and I had to send it back. 

Rob has really grown as a builder in the last couple of years. His current work is superb.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 27, 2007)

noodles said:


> Imagine how I felt when I discovered that it smoked my V7, and I had to send it back.
> 
> Rob has really grown as a builder in the last couple of years. His current work is superb.



Don't sell your V7 short--it's a helluva player. I could see some difference in the SII-7 prototype, but both are clearly the work of a builder who knows what he's doing.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 27, 2007)

noodles said:


> Imagine how I felt when I discovered that it smoked my V7, and I had to send it back.
> 
> Rob has really grown as a builder in the last couple of years. His current work is superb.



Speaking of which, how is that new AeroV coming along?


----------



## noodles (Jul 27, 2007)

technomancer said:


> Speaking of which, how is that new AeroV coming along?



Waiting in line behind twelve other fuckers.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 27, 2007)

noodles said:


> Waiting in line behind twelve other fuckers.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 27, 2007)

noodles said:


> Waiting in line behind twelve other fuckers.



Look on the bright side. If you'd ordered a Jackson, you'd have another year and a half to wait.


----------



## noodles (Jul 27, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> Look on the bright side. If you'd ordered a Jackson, you'd have another year and a half to wait.



Yead, I'd probably still be waiting on the first one.


----------



## F1Filter (Jul 29, 2007)

While we're waiting for new pics....

I don't know if it's because I haven't had my morning coffee yet. But I came across this vid. That 7-string looks awfully similar to the Sii-7 prototype I got my hands on @ Winter NAMM. Maybe Rob lent it out for this video shoot?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 29, 2007)

The lower horn is different.

EDIT: Nevermind, was the angle the camera was at.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure that's the prototype. I think that guy is one of Rob's earliest endorsers, and probably his first 7-string player.

I wonder what Rob plans to do with the prototype?


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Jul 29, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## noodles (Jul 30, 2007)

F1Filter said:


> I don't know if it's because I haven't had my morning coffee yet. But I came across this vid. That 7-string looks awfully similar to the Sii-7 prototype I got my hands on @ Winter NAMM. Maybe Rob lent it out for this video shoot?



Good eye. The guitar went out for that video shoot before it made it's way to me to demo.


----------



## NDG (Jul 30, 2007)

Looking bad ass  

I'm a little surprised that no one went with an OFR-7.


----------



## noodles (Jul 30, 2007)

He didn't offer the OFR-7 with the limited time offer. They are now available at the standard price.

Rob didn't think this model, or KxK sevens in general, were going to take off the way they did. He offered a limited number of options initially, just so he could finish them quickly. He was pretty surprised by the sudden demand, actually. The board really took him by surprise.


----------



## NDG (Jul 30, 2007)

Ah I see. I was a little shocked to see it take off too. 

It's nice to see people go for something instead of being a gawker like me.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jul 30, 2007)

noodles said:


> Rob didn't think this model, or KxK sevens in general, were going to take off the way they did. He offered a limited number of options initially, just so he could finish them quickly. He was pretty surprised by the sudden demand, actually. The board really took him by surprise.



That doesn't amaze me as much as the high demand for the Warrior V that you say Rob has gotten. I love the look of that guitar, but really, it's highly impractical for most folks.

In a sense, I'm surprised that Rob was surprised. All it took was a quick look at the available 7-strings to see how many gaps there are in the marketplace. Even at the current full price, the SII-7 is just a crazy good deal compared what other builders can do.

BTW, the availability of the Floyd version makes it that much more likely that I'd get a second guitar. Now I just need to work on my Jedi mind tricks so that my wife agrees with me.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 30, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> BTW, the availability of the Floyd version makes it that much more likely that I'd get a second guitar. Now I just need to work on my Jedi mind tricks so that my wife agrees with me.



Hehe personally I'm waiting to see if the Kahlers with piezos or Ghost Floyd piezos surface before I get anything else built.


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 30, 2007)

I want to see what one of those explorers are gonna look like, once you buttwipes get your Sii's


----------



## Cancer (Aug 9, 2007)

jacksonplayer said:


> In a sense, I'm surprised that Rob was surprised. All it took was a quick look at the available 7-strings to see how many gaps there are in the marketplace. Even at the current full price, the SII-7 is just a crazy good deal compared what other builders can do.
> 
> BTW, the availability of the Floyd version makes it that much more likely that I'd get a second guitar. Now I just need to work on my Jedi mind tricks so that my wife agrees with me.




Egads, NOW he offers an OFR option...


----------



## noodles (Aug 9, 2007)

Cancer said:


> Egads, NOW he offers an OFR option...



He has always offered the OFR option. Just not on the limited time discount model, which he was trying to keep simple.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 10, 2007)

noodles said:


> He has always offered the OFR option. Just not on the limited time discount model, which he was trying to keep simple.



..But it's not listed as an option on the site, unless I'm a moron and missed it...[action=Cancer] runs off to look...[/action]

Yeah I didn't see it, oh well.


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 6, 2007)

Some news about the status on current orders has been posted on KxK's site:



> With extreme demand and getting operations back up
> in the new facility, KxK has decided to skip NAMM Jan 2008.
> We will not be spending any time on trade shows until
> orders are caught up. We hope to be back at NAMM Jan 2009.
> ...


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Sep 7, 2007)

Bawmp!

12_7s

I have been fretted, and routed for Kahler goodness.


----------



## Nick (Sep 7, 2007)

how much did yours cost you. Iv liked the look of the kxk 7 strings since i first saw them and due to the currency conversion rate i figure i could probably get a serious bargain.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 7, 2007)

They got them for a promotional offer of $999 + options that KxK did awhile back. The new list price is $1999 on those guitars. You're best bet is to e-mail Rob for a quote.


----------



## Nick (Sep 7, 2007)

list price is still rediculously good value for a custom for someone in the uk


----------



## noodles (Sep 7, 2007)

Cancer said:


> ..But it's not listed as an option on the site, unless I'm a moron and missed it...[action=Cancer] runs off to look...[/action]
> 
> Yeah I didn't see it, oh well.



Just ask. Once he saw that he could actually sell sevens, he got behind them a lot more. He's making my next one with an OFR-7.


----------



## noodles (Sep 7, 2007)

Nick said:


> list price is still rediculously good value for a custom for someone in the uk



His prices are a ridiculously good value for a custom for someone in the USA. Jackson would charge twice as much.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 7, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Bawmp!
> 
> 12_7s
> 
> I have been fretted, and routed for Kahler goodness.



Me too!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nick said:


> list price is still rediculously good value for a custom for someone in the uk



It's seriously good value in the UK


----------



## F1Filter (Sep 7, 2007)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Bawmp!
> 
> 12_7s
> 
> I have been fretted, and routed for Kahler goodness.




Mine's been updated too. The mahogany on mine looks good enough, that I was thinking for a second about having Rob just clear coat it. 







But then I saw how Technomancer's paint job came out and said "nevermind".


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 7, 2007)

F1Filter said:


> Mine's been updated too. The mahogany on mine looks good enough, that I was thinking for a second about having Rob just clear coat it.



I briefly thought the same thing about mine, since the mahogany wings on mine have beautiful figuring. But I do have this thing about yellow guitars...


----------



## technomancer (Sep 7, 2007)

F1Filter said:


> But then I saw how Technomancer's paint job came out and said "nevermind".



Thanks 

It's good to see progress coming along on these, and to see Rob is dedicated to keeping things on track to the point he's skipping NAMM shows. That demonstrates some serious dedication to his customers


----------



## F1Filter (Oct 30, 2007)

Build page has been updated with Technomancer's finished guitar.

12_7s

WOW!!!


----------



## kmanick (Oct 30, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is right 
I've got to play one of these, they look outstanding.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh my god that is just spectacular! GAS GAS GAS.....


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 30, 2007)

I shoulda fucking bought one


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 30, 2007)

fuck I hate waiting


----------



## technomancer (Oct 30, 2007)

It looks even better in person and plays like buttah 

I gotta' find time to get high res pictures online.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 31, 2007)

technomancer said:


> I gotta' find time to get high res pictures online.



Chop chop. Your audience demands satisfaction.


----------



## F1Filter (Nov 10, 2007)

> Update 11-10-07 All remaining guitars are in various stages
> 
> of the painting process. This page will be updated soon.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## technomancer (Nov 10, 2007)

Awesome news guys 

If the sun ever comes out again here I'll get some pics of mine up


----------



## Apophis (Nov 10, 2007)

F1Filter said:


> Build page has been updated with Technomancer's finished guitar.
> 
> 12_7s
> 
> WOW!!!


 
Those guitars are so simple, so beautyfull


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm seriously thinking about selling my Road King to get a KxK 7 string V. Those things are so bad ass it's just rediculous. I've had delusions abut building my one myself, but I think it would probably be worth the price to just have a pro do it.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## ohio_eric (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats to all that ordered them, 

I expect many fine pic stories in the near future. 

Sadly when this offer came up I was poor and I will not be amongest those possessing new metal forging machines.


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 10, 2007)

The server is going to choke on picstorys


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Nov 11, 2007)

I've had my KxK since mid-August now (the natural wood + EMGs).. and all I can say is it absolutely fucking dominates. \m/


----------



## B Lopez (Nov 11, 2007)

The Arisen said:


> I've had my KxK since mid-August now (the natural wood + EMGs).. and all I can say is it absolutely fucking dominates. \m/



Why was there no picstory of epic proportions?


----------



## Edroz (Nov 11, 2007)

The Arisen said:


> I've had my KxK since mid-August now (the natural wood + EMGs).. and all I can say is it absolutely fucking dominates. \m/





if this guitar dominates so much, why is an Ibanez 1527 your main seven . and also, you're long overdue for a picstory of epic proportions!  
everyone can rest assured that when mine comes in (should be a little longer in my case since i didn't take advantage of the discount deal ), a massive pic assault will ensue!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 13, 2007)

Edroz said:


> everyone can rest assured that when mine comes in (should be a little longer in my case since i didn't take advantage of the discount deal ), a massive pic assault will ensue!



Same here.

There are a couple of Sii-7 guys who are holding out on us. C'mon, get those digital cameras working.


----------



## Samer (Nov 13, 2007)

I cant wait for mine, i think im going to go insane. haha.

Any way, every one post pics so we can see what you got!


----------



## Apophis (Nov 13, 2007)

yes, pics, pics


----------



## MerlinTKD (Nov 13, 2007)

Hell with pics, I want SOUND CLIPS!!!  

Okay, I want pics too


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Nov 14, 2007)

Edroz said:


> if this guitar dominates so much, why is an Ibanez 1527 your main seven . and also, you're long overdue for a picstory of epic proportions!
> everyone can rest assured that when mine comes in (should be a little longer in my case since i didn't take advantage of the discount deal ), a massive pic assault will ensue!



I haven't been on here for a LONG time. So my main 7 is indeed now the KxK \m/ and I do not have a picstory of epic proportions! because I picked the thing up at a time in my life when I had other much larger concerns... but I will get around to finding a camera and getting some up, because it is very very VERY metal \m/


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 14, 2007)

Two questions:

1. How much did shipping and taxes hit you for on yours?

2. As you're local-ish, fancy meeting up sometime? I have a very nice camera with which to take pictures of your guitar with for you


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 9, 2008)

7 of them completed. 

12 - 7's build page


----------



## Apophis (Feb 9, 2008)

This one is awesome


----------



## ajdehoogh (Feb 9, 2008)

Apophis said:


> This one is awesome


 

That one is mine. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 9, 2008)

Mine's done as well


----------



## ajdehoogh (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Justin Bailey (Feb 9, 2008)

haha those KXKs are so cool!


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 9, 2008)

I want it!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Feb 9, 2008)

Bring it Eric! 









j/k


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## that guy (Feb 10, 2008)

will he be putting trems on any of his superstrat models ?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Feb 10, 2008)

Lots of cool guitars there. Mine's not done yet though 



that guy said:


> will he be putting trems on any of his superstrat models ?



Yes, he'll fit a Kahler or Original Floyd Rose for a reasonable upcharge. Mine is one of two guitars on that page getting a Kahler.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 10, 2008)

Been awesome seeing these travel along the road from pics of wood to epic pic-stories when people get the finished guitar.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 11, 2008)

that guy said:


> will he be putting trems on any of his superstrat models ?



Both of my KxK's are getting OFR7's.

Was talking to Rob a couple of days ago when I called to add another payment. KxK #1 will be ready to paint next week


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 11, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Both of my KxK's are getting OFR7's.
> 
> Was talking to Rob a couple of days ago when I called to add another payment. KxK #1 will be ready to paint next week



So Rob just route's the trem and you have to supply the OFR7?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 11, 2008)

No, he's supplying the OFR. I ordered mine awhile ago, so I don't know if that's his new policy or not. If you're worried about availability, I'd e-mail him and ask. Or, if you're thinking of getting one, I imagine if you sent in a quote asking for one on a 7 string, he'd let you know. It's not like he would build half of it then say "Oh, btw, you need to supply the OFR"


----------



## noodles (Feb 11, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> So Rob just route's the trem and you have to supply the OFR7?



The problem is with supply. Rob can get 6-string bridges on demand, but the OFR-7 is much harder to come by. It seems Schecter is the only company that has them. Floyd Rose tells me a few months, every parts supplier tells me a few months, and all of Rob's contacts tell him a few months. This was a few months ago, too.  

Everyone seems to have gold ones, a few places have chrome, and no one has black. I just scored the last black one a certrain E-bay store had this weekend, for the express purpose of sending it to Rob for my next guitar. It is extremely frustrating for all parties involved.

Rob wants nothing more than to make to make trems available on his sevens, but his hands have been tied on this. He just can't get the bridges, and he refuses to use on of the cheaper copies. He believes that an instrument in this price range should not use inferior parts, and I agree with him. Plenty of people here would complain about a LoTRs on a $2000 guitar, and have.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 11, 2008)

I must have ordered my guitars before the supply dried up.


----------



## noodles (Feb 11, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I must have ordered my guitars before the supply dried up.



More than likely. What color bridge did you order? Black seems to pose the biggest problem.

I encourage everyone to call up Floyd Rose and ask to buy a black OFR-7. Complain. A lot. Call. A lot.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, I guess I never really specified the colour to Rob, but then again, the guitars are pretty much going to be black in colour, so gold might look kind of shitty


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 12, 2008)

If I get another KxK, I'm thinking about putting a gold OFR-7 on it. Total pimptastic!

Edit: OMG, I just checked the 12 Sii-7s update page. My guitar is now amazingly yellow!!!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 12, 2008)

Rob should do another promotion thing for like $1500 next time. but its obvious tons of people are pissed about missing out on the other deal.


----------



## noodles (Feb 12, 2008)

OH MY GOD MY EYES!!!


----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 12, 2008)

noodles said:


> OH MY GOD MY EYES!!!



 Maybe it needs a warning label.


----------



## noodles (Feb 12, 2008)

I swear that headstock looks different depending on the viewing angle. It looks a lot more compact in other photos than it does there.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 12, 2008)

noodles said:


> I swear that headstock looks different depending on the viewing angle. It looks a lot more compact in other photos than it does there.



+1 

And that guitar should totally have a warning label... my eyes burn now


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 12, 2008)

It's like, how much more yellow could this be??? 
And the answer is: "None. None more yellow."


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 12, 2008)

KxK GAS is driving me crazy...


----------



## Edroz (Feb 12, 2008)

now THAT is a yellow guitar . i can't wait to see some better photos of it Chris.

and let me just state again, that seeing all these Sii-7s being completed is killing me! . i want mine dammit!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 12, 2008)

You have one on order Ed?


----------



## Edroz (Feb 12, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You have one on order Ed?




yeah, i didn't jump on the SS. org deal as i couldn't justify ordering another custom guitar while my blue Carvin wasn't even completed yet .

according to the timetable Rob gave, it should be completed this summer.

specs are:

Alder body
27" scale 3 piece maple neck (standard Sii-7 profile)
5A Flame maple fretboard (no inlays)
regular 7 inline headstock (non reverse)
24 Dunlop 6120 frets
Kahler 2317 trem w/ locking nut
SD JB7/ Jazz7 
1 Vol.
1 Tone.
3 way blade switch
1 coil split mini toggle (to split neck pickup only)
black hardware
metallic purple/ black chameleon finish


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice. my Sii-7 is supposedly going to be ready to paint within a week. It's going to be faparific, and I guess my BSG7 is coming along nicely as well.


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 12, 2008)

F1Filter said:


> It's like, how much more yellow could this be???
> And the answer is: "None. None more yellow."


----------



## noodles (Feb 14, 2008)

Sevenstring.org - KxK Players

Psst...


----------



## noodles (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey Chris, look where yours is at:


----------

